
Cooking Classes, Live on Google+ - antr
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/10/cooking-classes-live-on-google/
======
arkitaip
Interesting to see how fast G+ is maturing. There's still a lot to fix,
though:

 _Mr. Allison said they planned to continue holding classes through the
Google+ Cooking School, but hope that the Social Skillet classes will help
sidestep some of the limitations of Google Hangouts. For example, each session
on Google+ can have only 10 participants, and it is difficult to control when
people pop in and out of a session, which makes it harder to streamline
something like a culinary lesson._

